# Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix



## sandeepim (Jan 13, 2004)

THIS IS A 100% FIX TO EVERYONES REMOTE RANGE ISSUES WITH TOUAREG!!!!!!! - FINALLY A BREAKTHROUGH!








After the dealer I purchased My Treg from did the fix 2 times per the VW Bulletin, I only got an additional 2-3 feet of distance. As opposed to the usual 1 - 3 foot range and of course Turning My head into a giant antenna with the key to the chin!. Who hasn't tried that. I called vw customer care and they stated the delaer didn't do the fix correctly.







They made me drive down to a dealer more than a hour away and wait 6 hours for my Touareg, I was pissed after the 1st 2 attempts failed but i figured one last shot I'll give them. 
BADABING BADABANG! - It came back in my hands completely fixed with a range of approximately 60 Feet in all directions.








Here is what was done. The tech disconnected the antenna in the front passenger fender and re ran the antenna to the driver side and up the front driver side door frame all the way to the top. This brought the receving antenna to the highest and most exposed point on the vehicle creating a perfect receiver. THAT's IT! There's nothing else to it. ITS FIXED. 
The tech said this is how it is done on almost every VW and doesn't understand why they changed this for the Touareg. But nonetheless, It's fixed!. All those out there with this problem, be persistent with your dealer and have them contact VW Customer care and a their field rep to get involved. 
GOOD LUCK TO ALL!


----------



## bebl (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (sandeepim)*

And why would you need a 60 ft range? Are you trying to drive your bike into it and need some time ahead to open the doors or something like that?
IMHO, the shorter the range, the safer you are, like if you accidentally press on the button while fishing for something else in your pocket while walking away ...
I know on the Audi forum a lot of people had complained about the range







and I still don't know what the problem is.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (bebl)*

You don't really need a 60 ft. range, but when the range in three feet or less, then it definately needs a little more range. I can't even lock my Touareg from my front door. I CAN do that with my Jetta!


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (aircooled)*

It's definitely aggravating to have to press the key fob three times from very close distance to get the damned locks to work correctly. I'll put this on the 5K service list.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (bebl)*


_Quote »_I know on the Audi forum a lot of people had complained about the range







and I still don't know what the problem is.

If you're just kidding then please disregard. If you are serious then maybe this will help clarify the issue. Most of us paid some 40k+ for an SUV for which there is no way to open the rear hatch unless you move to the side of the vehicle or butt the keyfob under your chin and press the unlock button. Since VW did not include a keyhole to use to unlock the rear hatch, most of us consider the previously mentioned methods of opening the rear hatch "unacceptable" for any car, let alone one of the manufacturers high end models. 
Meat


_Modified by meatster at 5:59 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

If there's an official TB on this fix? can you please host/post it some where so we can all go to our dealers and get this resolved?


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (bebl)*

.
_Quote, originally posted by *bebl* »_And why would you need a 60 ft range? Are you trying to drive your bike into it and need some time ahead to open the doors or something like that?
IMHO, the shorter the range, the safer you are, like if you accidentally press on the button while fishing for something else in your pocket while walking away ...
I know on the Audi forum a lot of people had complained about the range







and I still don't know what the problem is.

Give me a break. It's clear you don't understand how a Touareg works? 1 or 2 feet doesn't cut it! And from the rear it doesn't work at all. And as far as the accidental pressing of the remote. If you do this and don't actually open a door in 30 sec it will relock the door for you. If you like putting the remote in your mouth to get a few exta feet then go ahead look like an idiot. And I don't know what you have been smoking but you cannot drive a bike in a Touareg unless you are a midget and have a small bike.


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (sandeepim)*

Wow, what a simple fix.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (sandeepim)*

has anyone else done the same thing?


----------



## LittleSkull (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (bebl)*



bebl said:


> And why would you need a 60 ft range?
> 
> 
> > Completely agree with you on this. Who cares about the range. When i lock my car i always double check that the alarm lights go on so i need a range of a few inches. Forums are great, but they tend to get people paranoiac for little problems such as this...."Oh my God, my remote doesn't work from 60ft away, there has gotta be something wrong with the car, gotta go waste a day at the VW mechanic etc....
> ...


----------



## LittleSkull (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (trollhole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trollhole* »_.
Give me a break. It's clear you don't understand how a Touareg works? 1 or 2 feet doesn't cut it! And from the rear it doesn't work at all. And as far as the accidental pressing of the remote. If you do this and don't actually open a door in 30 sec it will relock the door for you. If you like putting the remote in your mouth to get a few exta feet then go ahead look like an idiot. And I don't know what you have been smoking but you cannot drive a bike in a Touareg unless you are a midget and have a small bike.
















The forum was definetly missimg an intelligent comment like this.


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (LittleSkull)*

I guess you still change channels on your tv buy walking up to it and doing it manually. Why even bother with the remote if your a few inches away. Guess what, a few inches closer and you can put the key in and save your batteries on your remote. This might give you a better angle to see the little flashing red light. Did you realize the car gives you an audible sound when it is locked and armed. Or maybe you don't have that feature enabled cause you don't want to offend anyone with your little sounds. LOL










LittleSkull said:


> bebl said:
> 
> 
> > And why would you need a 60 ft range?
> ...


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (LittleSkull)*

Then you will like my prevoius post. ROFL


----------



## Seni0rl0c0 (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (bebl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bebl* »_And why would you need a 60 ft range?

"Panic" button ring any bells?


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

I would like to apologize for my comments earlier. But for someone to say that this issue is wasting my time is ridiculous. This distance issue is a know issue. Look at all the post and surveys that have been done. It's not an isolated issue. I don't go to my dealer and complain about the issue. I came here first and when a TSB came out last year that really didn't fix the issue I waited. And didn't bother getting the service department involved. Until this post. Now I have something to get fixed. But won't until my next service. I don't see how this is wasting my time when VW says there is an issue and puts out a TSB.


_Modified by trollhole at 5:46 PM 1-14-2004_


----------



## camadella (Jan 14, 2004)

Does anyone know if there's a Service Bulletin about this one? It sounds like it may well be easier to do it myself, rather than wait at the dealer...
Thanks!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (camadella)*


_Quote, originally posted by *camadella* »_Does anyone know if there's a Service Bulletin about this one? It sounds like it may well be easier to do it myself, rather than wait at the dealer...
Thanks!

This is what I'm hoping gets cleared up eventually in this thread. Gotta wade through a lot of crap around here unfortunately. Now, can someone please post the details on the service bulletin? Thank you in advance.







If there is one, I'll have it done at my 5k mile servicing. Btw, I don't think this is a waste of time to fix an apparently faulty remote setup. There's absolutely no reason why we should have to be within 2 feet from our vehicle when locking/unlocking.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_
This is what I'm hoping gets cleared up eventually in this thread. Gotta wade through a lot of crap around here unfortunately. Now, can someone please post the details on the service bulletin? Thank you in advance.









OK, here is a go at clarifying some of the "crap" you refer to. As of this moment in time, there is no new TSB. Have a look for yourself here http://www.vw.ddsltd.com. The only TSB related to this issue is the one that's been out since September, 2003 which does absolutely nothing to address the keyfob range from the midpoint of the vehicle, all the way to the rear. In October, VWoA said there would be another TSB coming out soon to address the issue. In November they retracted this saying there would be no new TSB and that the t-reg was "designed" to have a short keyfob range. All of the above is FACT not CRAP as I have spent a long time at my dealership and on the phone with VWoA regarding this issue. 
Fast forward to yesterday, sandeepim (who has apparently spent more time battling with VWoA on this issue than myself) said he was sent to North Penn Imports by VWoA to have the antenna wire rerouted through the dash and up the A-pillar and that this fixed the problem, even after 2 previous attempts by his dealer (same number of tries as myself incidentally) to fix it. I spoke to the service manager at North Penn Imports and he knew exactly what I was referring to and said that they performed this modified antenna re-route on a t-reg belonging to one of the owners of North Penn Imports and a t-reg from Easton PA (sandeepim's). 
Enough facts. Time for some commentary. Hopefully this WILL become a TSB. If enough people jump on VWoA about this, it probably will. In my opinion this should have been dealt with a long time ago by VWoA, especially after Edmunds.com wrote about this issue in their review of the 2 t-regs VWoA gave them to test. 
So to sum up, no TSB as of this moment. But does it matter?? Supposedly, all problems and work done on t-regs and phaetons is documented on VW's internal database (vwhub.com). So it really doesn't matter all that much if it becomes an official TSB or not. It should already be documented there as a solution to a t-reg problem. If you call VWoA or take your t-reg to your dealer, you can refer them to the 2 fixed instances at North Penn Imports so they can instruct your dealer to do the same work. Your dealer SHOULD be able to get the info on how to perform the fix from vwhub.com. In "VWoA theory" at least....
Unfortunately, this will take some work on your behalf and you will probably lose your patience with the morons manning the phones at VWoA. I myself live not too far from North Penn Imports. They claim that they can put the work in as a warranty job and that it should take 1.5-2.0 hours to finish. Best case scenario, they do the work as a warranty job and let me take some pictures of where they run the antenna wire and I buy sandeepim a case of beer. Worse case scenario they charge me for 2 hours labor to fix the most annoying, embarrassing problem with my t-reg. It's a no brainer...
Meat


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
OK, here is a go at clarifying some of the "crap" you refer to. As of this moment in time, there is no new TSB. Have a look for yourself here http://www.vw.ddsltd.com. The only TSB related to this issue is the one that's been out since September, 2003 which does absolutely nothing to address the keyfob range from the midpoint of the vehicle, all the way to the rear. In October, VWoA said there would be another TSB coming out soon to address the issue. In November they retracted this saying there would be no new TSB and that the t-reg was "designed" to have a short keyfob range. All of the above is FACT not CRAP as I have spent a long time at my dealership and on the phone with VWoA regarding this issue. 
Fast forward to yesterday, sandeepim (who has apparently spent more time battling with VWoA on this issue than myself) said he was sent to North Penn Imports by VWoA to have the antenna wire rerouted through the dash and up the A-pillar and that this fixed the problem, even after 2 previous attempts by his dealer (same number of tries as myself incidentally) to fix it. I spoke to the service manager at North Penn Imports and he knew exactly what I was referring to and said that they performed this modified antenna re-route on a t-reg belonging to one of the owners of North Penn Imports and a t-reg from Easton PA (sandeepim's). 
Enough facts. Time for some commentary. Hopefully this WILL become a TSB. If enough people jump on VWoA about this, it probably will. In my opinion this should have been dealt with a long time ago by VWoA, especially after Edmunds.com wrote about this issue in their review of the 2 t-regs VWoA gave them to test. 
So to sum up, no TSB as of this moment. But does it matter?? Supposedly, all problems and work done on t-regs and phaetons is documented on VW's internal database (vwhub.com). So it really doesn't matter all that much if it becomes an official TSB or not. It should already be documented there as a solution to a t-reg problem. If you call VWoA or take your t-reg to your dealer, you can refer them to the 2 fixed instances at North Penn Imports so they can instruct your dealer to do the same work. Your dealer SHOULD be able to get the info on how to perform the fix from vwhub.com. In "VWoA theory" at least....
Unfortunately, this will take some work on your behalf and you will probably lose your patience with the morons manning the phones at VWoA. I myself live not too far from North Penn Imports. They claim that they can put the work in as a warranty job and that it should take 1.5-2.0 hours to finish. Best case scenario, they do the work as a warranty job and let me take some pictures of where they run the antenna wire and I buy sandeepim a case of beer. Worse case scenario they charge me for 2 hours labor to fix the most annoying, embarrassing problem with my t-reg. It's a no brainer...
Meat

Thanks for the info meatster





















.
Btw, what I meant by "crap" is the arguing between people as to whether it's important or not to fix this problem. I for one think it's definitely worth it. I'm on your side as far as opinions go. I agree that a $45k+ vehicle should have a more reliable keyfob setup.


_Modified by TCinOC at 4:02 AM 1-15-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

We can write our own freakin TSB! Hell, with enough pictures, maybe we can even perform it.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock, somehow I think you'll perform the DIY-TSB before 99% of the VW dealerships do;-) I just hope the guys at North Penn are nice enough to let me in the service bay to take those pics...
Meat


----------



## VeryBadDog (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

Meatster
Did you have the remote range fix preformed on your truck yet? Did it give you the same great results? Any details/pics on the fix?


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_We can write our own freakin TSB! Hell, with enough pictures, maybe we can even perform it.

I'd sure like to see a couple of pics so I can try it myself.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (VeryBadDog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeryBadDog* »_Meatster
Did you have the remote range fix preformed on your truck yet? Did it give you the same great results? Any details/pics on the fix?

No, not yet. My appointment is for this Friday.
Meat


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Bill 2158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bill 2158* »_
I'd sure like to see a couple of pics so I can try it myself.

I will try my best to get some pictures but from experience, it's 50-50 at best for a dealer to allow an unfamiliar customer to enter the service bay. If this were being done at my local dealer I wouldn't have any problems but these guys don't know me from a hole in the wall.
Meat


----------



## Webby (Sep 25, 2003)

Having had the pleasure of 'commanding' 3 Tregs over the past 4 months (the lemon, the loaner, the replacement) I can see what the fuss is all about.








The lemon had a range of 2 ft (on a good day). The loaner had 3 ft (but awfully moody). However, the replacement easily gets the revered 60 ft without any mods.
Go figure.


----------



## VeryBadDog (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (Webby)*

Meatster
Did you have the remote range fix preformed on your truck yet? Did it give you the same great results? Any details/pics on the fix?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (VeryBadDog)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1206165


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

INFORMATION ON KEYLESS REMOTE RANGE FROM VWoA: Important-Must Read!
I found out from the VWoA rep. today that VW is very aware of the range problem with the keyless remote and they are working hard to find a fix.
BUT THERE WAS A WARNING. The rep told me VW has heard of techs moving the antenna wire from the engine compartment up the "A" pillar of the TOUAREG and VW says this is dangerous. I'm told VWoA highly recommends THIS NOT BE DONE because the wire would then be too close to the side curtain airbag, also placed in the "A" pillar. The problem VW is concerned with is if side curtain airbag is deployed, the remote wire could come out at an amazing rate of speed and do serious damage to the face of the driver.
VWoA's rep tells me VW is working quickly for a "range" fix, but in the meantime, TOUAREG owners are asked to be patient, because as soon as VW has the fix, a bulletin will be sent out, then we will all be much happier.



_Modified by TREGinginCO at 4:14 AM 1-28-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_INFORMATION ON KEYLESS REMOTE RANGE FROM VWoA: Important-Must Read!

UM, WHERE???


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat) Related Query*

Hey Doc Spock...my cell phone antenna has been wired into the A pillar and is at the left hand top seam in the interior decor on the Siemens hook arrangement. 
Do you think this also poses a problem if the airbag near it goes off? Please reply ASAP.
Thanks in advance,
Cy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat) Related Query (cybulman)*

If the wire crosses the airbag then it is not properly routed. Best way to route it is to get it in front of the airbag (between the windshield and the A pillar cover) right at the bottom of the A pillar where it meets the dashboard. If you cross the airbag any higher up you run the risk of the wire whipping out if the airbag is deployed or spoiling the deployment of the airbag.


----------



## cultravelr (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (sandeepim)*

my main question is this--which is the true fix? there seems to be two threads about this. which fix can we request? Also, what did you guys do to get VW to do it for freE?


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (cultravelr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cultravelr* »_my main question is this--which is the true fix? there seems to be two threads about this. which fix can we request?

I'm not sure what TWO threads you are referring to but at this time there is only one "fix". I'm not sure you can "request" to have anything more than the useless TSB done to your t-reg by your dealer. The creator of this thread (sandeepim) and myself battled with VWoA for a long time to do something about the problem. So far VWoA has done nothing in a broad sense. There is a dealer in PA that is performing an antenna re-route. They got this procedure from their technical contact at VW, probably because he was pressured by the one of the owners of the same dealership. He was the very first to have this antenna re-route done on his t-reg. After that seemed to solve the problem, sandeepim was instructed to take his t-reg there. Then I went on my own. 
I believe since then, some others in here have had their dealers perform the same procedure. Some others have suggested that this procedure may cause problems in case of an airbag deployment because the new antenna wire is run up the A-pillar where a side airbag deploys from. A very valid concern...
I think it's a 50-50 chance you will even get your dealership to agree to perform this work, even if you pay them to, because it is not officially blessed by VWoA..

_Quote »_
Also, what did you guys do to get VW to do it for free?


Nothing special. I called up the same dealership that sandeepim took his t-reg to and made an appointment. They did the work for no charge.

Meat


----------



## GotLeon (Nov 5, 2003)

I was driving home one day thinking about this Remote Range issue and had an idea. What if the VW engineers purposely made the range this crappy for those with the keyless entry option. Right now, if I stand 10+ feet away then nobody can just open the door. Can you guys who increased their range test this? Have someone try to open the door while you're like 15+ feet away and see if they can open the door.
Of course this is all just a hypothesis. I could be completely off.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (GotLeon)*

I don't believe this effects the keyless portion of the range. It is the use of the remote buttons that it works on. They keyless portion have antennas in each door.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (meatster)*

My dealer, Montesi VW, had gotten a bulletin on the fix. I also copied Sandeepim's original post and handed it to them. I don't have the keyless entry, just the remote locking system. I've been complaining about the range from day one. They've tried a couple of things and nothing worked.
Yesterday they performed this fix--the first Touareg they did it on. AND THERE IS NO QUESTION!! I'VE GOT AT LEAST 50-60 FEET!! I have a detached garage, which is 50 feet from my house. Last night I locked and unlocked the Touareg from inside the house with the garage door closed. Before, I had to be within a foot or two of the car. THIS WORKS. Your dealer should have the official fix from VW. Montesi did. (And they put the wire BEHIND the airbag).
We're getting there! 20,200 miles on the baby (20k service yesterday) and the only thing left that's a mystery is the 40-50 mph rough ride in cold weather when first warmed up. I'd like to think it's the tires, but I swear I warmed the car up a few times for 30 mins and those times didn't feel the rough ride. That would indicate it's not the tires. Also, that wouldn't warm up the driveshaft, either! Some sort of fluid situation?
Chris


_Modified by SUVW at 5:47 PM 1-30-2004_


----------



## NWroller (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_Your dealer should have the official fix from VW. Montesi did. (And they put the wire BEHIND the airbag).


Any chance you could get a copy of the official paperwork for us (just in case our dealer does not have it)?
Thanks for the info!


----------



## kjfox (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (SUVW)*

Is it possible to get the official bultein posted here, so members can bring it to the dealers?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (kjfox)*

Perhaps the reason Montesi had it is that I kept bringing it up--they'd been very diligent about it and had been trying to help me on it for months. Maybe if your dealer is not looking or caring, they don't find it.
I would suggest:
1) Calling your dealer ahead of time and asking them to get it. Keep on top of them... do it through the salesguy if you have to.
2) Bringing Sandeepim's step by step guide in also. 
Good luck!
Chris


_Modified by SUVW at 5:51 PM 1-30-2004_


----------



## hmatos (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (SUVW)*

If anyone in the SF Bay Area is able to get their dealer to do this ... please post it here.
Thanks, 
hm


----------



## vwtech707 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Remote Range Issue Fix (hmatos)*

Routing the antenna wire up along the left A pillar, then turning right into the underside of the instrument cluster hood has proven to have good, reasonable results. Routing the antenna wire up in to the roof pillar can be dangerous in the event of curtain airbag deployment.
What's strange, I've gotten ranges of up to 300 feet, and all I had to do was unplug the OEM CD/Radio. Food for thought....


----------

